# What is  sheet1$xlnm#_FilterDatabase?



## mrxlsx (Apr 6, 2014)

Good evening,

I have a bunch of sheets in my Excel file. When I try to bring the same to the Powerpivot environment, at some point, it will show us the list of sheets available under the pop up *List of Tables and Views *under which all the sheets/tables are listed out to be checked and selected. 
In that list, I have a sheet named "Sa**********ok". I can see the same in the *List of Tables and Views* as *"Sa**********ok$"* also *"Sa**********ok$xlnm#_FilterDatabase"*. Where in the actual list of sheets, I have only one sheet with that name. Also I have no filters applied.

What is the significance of this sheet/table? Is this actually exists or not, if yes why this?

thanks for your effort

mrxlsx


----------

